# Θα μπορέσει να υπερασπίσει ή να υπερασπιστεί



## caledonianstill

τον εαυτό του; Ποιο είναι σωστό;


----------



## anthodocheio

Να υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του.


----------



## caledonianstill

http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=53429 anthodocheio But why?


----------



## ireney

Middle voice, reflexive function. He is doing something that returns to himself.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Who agrees with the distinction in this book, which has:



> υπερασπίζεται τον εαυτό του
> He's defending himself (i.e., he's defending himself with a great deal of passion and zeal)
> 
> υπερασπίζει τον εαυτό του
> He's defending himself (neutral with respect to passion)


And throughout the book υπερασπίζω/υπερασπίζομαι is used as an example where the middle voice is used to indicate more personal interest and involvement in the action than the active.


----------



## caledonianstill

modus.irrealis that's irrelevant to my question. It could be a new thread.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Except that, if the book is right, it means both your options are correct but have a subtly different meaning.


----------



## anthodocheio

modus.irrealis said:


> Except that, if the book is right, it means both your options are correct but have a subtly different meaning.


 
Exactly! That's why, although I tried, I couldn't say "why" when I first answer the question.
 
BUT, I don't change my answer. In this particular phrase "υπερασπιστεί" is the best choice (by far).


----------

